# Wet and Wild cosmetics: lipsticks, liners, eyeshadows, etc.



## MadchenRogue (Aug 18, 2009)

Did not see a thread for wet and wild, so I thought of creating one.  

Here are my swatches for my lipliners. So, on with the show !


----------



## MzzRach (May 6, 2010)

Wet & Wild Color Icon eyeshadow palettes.

Natural light, no flash, on NW20 bare skin, no base.

*Lust:*






*Vanity:*
*



*


----------



## BellaGemma (Jun 12, 2010)

Wet n' Wild palette in *Lust*:




On nc37-40 skin, no base, no flash:


​


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 14, 2010)

Wet n Wild "Nutty"


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 12, 2010)

Here are all seven of the limited edition Craze Duo Eyeshadows =)

For photos...
 --> all swatches are taken in natural light
 --> all swatches are done without a primer or base
 --> all finger swatches are swiped once in the shadow
 --> all arm swatches are swiped twice in the shadow
 --> all arm swatches may seem nonpigmented, but most of the shadow stayed on my finger


In alphabetical order....


*Blue My Mind































​
Caffeine Fix































​Eye Bruise Easily































​

I Dream of Greenie
































Iris I was Rich
































Sky's the Limit
































Tequila Sunrise































*

Final group shot! =D


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 5, 2010)

LIMITED EDITION COLOR ICON KITS W/ Free Mini Eyeliner Pencil 2010 found at my local 24 hr Walgreens
  	Golden Goddess Palette



  	Blk Glitter-Night Elf, Purple-Sugar Plum Fairy, Bronze-Golden Goddess, Silver Glitter-Snow Sprite



  	Sugar Plum Fairy Palette



  	Night Elf Palette





  	Snow Sprite Palette


----------



## Caderas (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's my swatches of the Golden Goddess and Night Elf from the Holiday packs!  First up are the pencils included: Copper and Black.


​ ​ 

​ Golden Goddess (from top-bottom, left-right)​ 

​ Night Elf (same order as above)​ 

​


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Dec 6, 2010)

All swatched without a base.

  	Brulee eyeshadow








  	Vanity eyeshadow palette








  	Greed eyeshadow palette


----------



## silentstorm143 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thought this would be an easier way to post my WnW blush swatches http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_lyzRIOjbg


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 7, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 



 	 
  	 
  	Blue Had me at Hello on NC50
  	(NO FLASH)








  	 
  	 
  	(FLASH)












Quote:Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 



 	Petal Pusher on NC50
  	 
  	(DAYLIGHT)





  	 
  	(FLASH)









Quote:Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 



 	Comfort Zone on NC50
  	 
  	(NO FLASH)





  	(FLASH)


----------



## Fianna (Feb 14, 2011)

First row, left to right: MAC Humid, Wet 'n Wild Cool as a Cucumber e/s Trio
  	Second row, left to right: MAC Hypnotizing, Wet 'n Wild Silent Treatment e/s Trio

  	The green out of Cool as a Cucumber is cooler than Humid. Humid has a little more yellow in it.
  	MAC Hypnotizing and the taupe e/s out of Silent Treatment are almost 100% the same color. Hypnotizing is a tiny bit darker but only if you look really really close.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## internetchick (Mar 10, 2011)

Wet n Wild Color iCon 8 pan palettes


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 10, 2011)

New "FastDry" Nail Polishes
  	For full pictures, swatches, & names, please see Part 1 & Part 2. 






























  	Wet n Wild Nail Polishes Part 1 & Part 2

  	MAC Prime for Perfection Preview here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 10, 2011)

New "FastDry" Nail Polishes
  	For full pictures, swatches, & names, please see Part 1 & Part 2.






























  	Wet n Wild Nail Polishes Part 1 & Part 2

  	MAC Prime for Perfection Preview here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 21, 2011)

More Wet n Wild pictures and full review of Blue Had Me At Hello palette here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 21, 2011)

More Wet n Wild pictures and full review of "Petal Pusher" palette here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 21, 2011)

More Wet n Wild pictures and full review of "Comfort Zone" palette here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## soco210 (Mar 28, 2011)

Knock On Wood







  	Silent Treatment


----------



## soco210 (May 17, 2011)

Wet N Wild Coloricon Eyeshadow Trio - Walking On Eggshells




  	Wet N Wild Coloricon Eyeshadow Trio - Cool As A Cucumber


----------



## nattyngeorge (Jun 15, 2011)

*Wet n Wild Color Icon Willow Lip Pencil*




*COMPARISONS*



*Left to Right:* Wet n Wild Willow Lip Pencil, MAC Hover Lip Pencil, MAC Subculture Lip Pencil, Sephora Nano #2 Lip Pencil

*ON MY LIPS *



  	I lined my lips and filled them in half-way with Wet n Wild's Willow Lip Liner and then used MAC Peachstock Lipstick and Clear Lip Glass on top.

  	-

*Wet n Wild Nouveau Pink Lipstick *



  	Nouveau Pink is pictured in the middle.

*ON MY LIPS*



  	-



*Left:* Wet n Wild Glassy Gloss This Too Shall Glass* Right: *Wet n Wild Mega Matte Just Peachy 903C





*ON MY LIPS*



*Top:* Just Peachy (alone), *Bottom:* Just Peachy + This too Shall Glass on top.


----------



## soco210 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wet N Wild Coloricon Eyeshadow Trio - THE GILDED AGE









  	Everything Under the Sun Coloricon Bronzer


----------



## soco210 (Jul 8, 2011)

SPOILED BRAT Coloricon Eyeshadow Trio






  	MegaSlicks Lip Gloss



  	Cotton Candy, Berry Burst




  	(L-R: Cotton Candy, Berry Burst)




  	Cotton Candy




  	Berry Burst


----------



## soco210 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wet N Wild Idol Eyes Creme Shadow Pencil






  	Electro, Pixie




  	Electro




  	Pixie


----------



## soco210 (Jul 30, 2011)

Wet N Wild Brandy Wine 666 Lipliner









  	Wet N Wild Silk Finish Lipstick



  	525D (top) & 502A (bottom)




  	525D




  	502A




  	502A overtop of Brandy Wine lipliner

  	Vanity Palette








  	Two eye looks from Vanity:


----------



## soco210 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wet N Wild Mega Liner Liquid Eyeliner in Black & Turquoise


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Mega Last Lip Color*
  	From left to right: 902C Bare It All, 901B Think Pink, 903C Just Peachy, 916D Ravin' Raisin, 918D Cherry Bomb


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Blushes*
  	Mellow Wine




  	Heather Silk




  	Pearlescent Pink




  	From left to right: Mellow Wine, Heather Silk, Pearlescent Pink


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Comfort Zone*


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Petal Pusher*


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Ble Had Me At Hello*


----------



## buntewollsocke (Aug 8, 2011)

[h=3]Color Icon Palette Lust:[/h]


----------



## soco210 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mega Brilliance Lip Gloss in Blushing


----------



## soco210 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Wet N Wild Coloricon Brow & Eye Liner in Dark Brown 652*
*

*
*



*


----------



## angelicbetrayal (Sep 21, 2011)

Silent Treatment Trio





  	I'm Getting Sunburned Trio


----------



## internetchick (Sep 29, 2011)

Twinkle Town     

 

  Main Street Glitz


----------



## Katherinekkk (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Katherinekkk (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## internetchick (Nov 10, 2011)

KatherineKKK we have the same taste lol! I bought the same 2 palettes.


  	I  Matte













  	Baked Not Fried


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 15, 2011)

More photos & full review here.


----------



## soco210 (Nov 16, 2011)

Comfort Zone









  	GREEN Coloricon Eyeliner









  	Pink Suga' Mega last Lip Color









  	Eggplant Frost Wild Shine Nail Polish


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 16, 2011)

Full photos here.





  	Wet:


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 20, 2011)

Full photos here.





  	Dry:


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 23, 2011)

Full photos here.





  	Dry:


----------



## SQUALID (Dec 6, 2011)

Mega Last Lip Color Lipsticks








 [h=1]Mauve Outta Here (907C)[/h]  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [h=1]Rose-Bud (904B)[/h]  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [h=1]Stoplight red (911D)[/h]  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [h=1]Cherry Bomb (918D)[/h]  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [h=1]Vamp It Up (919B)[/h]


----------



## soco210 (Dec 9, 2011)

I Heart Matte Palette












  	Enamored Lip Lacquer


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 4, 2012)

WetnWild Creme Pencil "Pixie" depotted & swatched


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 5, 2012)

Megalast Lipsticks



  	Think Pink (901B), Mauve Outta Here (907C), Dollhouse Pink (967), Cherry Picking (965), Pinkerbell (968), Don't Blink Pink (966), Sugar Plum Fairy (908C), Cherry Bomb (918D)




  	Dollhouse Pink, Cherry Picking
  	Don't Blink Pink, Pinkerbell
  	Think Pink, Mauve Outta Here
  	Sugar Plum Fairy, Cherry Bomb




  	new Color Icon e/s singles, L to R:
  	Unplugged (301), Platinum (302), Golddigger(303), Trashed(304), Glamrock(305), Sellout (306), Stage Dive (307)


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 6, 2012)

Full photos and review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 28, 2012)

Full review & photos here. 

  	Mega Last Lip Color 910D Red Velvet.


----------



## soco210 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wet N Wild Mega Shield Lip Color

  	Salsa Lessons











  	It’s A Girl!,Pink Champagne, Peachy Keen, Ring Around the Rosy







  	It's A Girl




  	Pink Champagne




  	Peachy Keen




  	Ring Around the Rosy


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 31, 2012)

Color Icon Lipliner in “Berry Red”: more photos & review here.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 9, 2012)

*Wet n Wild Mega Last Lip Color Swatches* (New Spring 2012 Shades) 





*Shades*: Cherry Picking, Don't Blink Pink, Dollhouse Pink, Pinkerbell, 24 Carrot Gold, Purty Persimmon


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay so today I'm at walgreens and wnw lippies are 1.50 so I got a few here is my favorite out the bunch btw I never Tryed these they are some pretty good lippies my fav drugstore lippies is revlon but I can say these are good as well here is wnw red vevlet on me


----------



## ct1980 (Sep 24, 2013)

does anyone have swatches of all the fergie shades?


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 24, 2013)

ct1980 said:


> does anyone have swatches of all the fergie shades?


i don't wish I did.are any of the fegie ones matte?i  Tryed the matte $1.99 love red vevlet a very beautiful red


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 27, 2014)

Just in case anyone is still curious and able to find this palette (Smoke and Melrose)


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> Just in case anyone is still curious and able to find this palette (Smoke and Melrose)


  Pretty swatches.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 9, 2015)

Hollywood Boulevard Shimmer Palette


----------

